# Does IBCC accept online courses?



## jito234 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi,

I am planning to apply to Pakistani medical schools for the 2012-2013 session. But, I took Biology 11 partially online (we did half the work online and we met bi-weekly for tests and labs etc.). On the IBCC equivalence form, its says:
" *As per rules of IBCC, education qualification obtained through ?Distance Learning Education System?/ ?Online System of Education?/ ?Home Study? cannot be considered for Equivalence of Qualification (107ECM-20)."

*But, I am wondering if they mean if you get your entire graduation certificate through an online system, then they won't accept it. Also, my Biology 11 course was only partially online.

And, I also read this on their conversion formula document (apparently, they made these new rules in 2010):
"All the Certificates and the grades awarded by the accredited Examination Boards/Authority/Syndicate and institutions recognized by the Education Authority of the country of origin will be considered for equivalence and conversion of marks/grades." (page 2)

Since online courses are accepted here, in Canada, would IBCC also accept them? I am thinking that the equivalence form may be outdated and they haven't gotten around to putting their new rules on it. 

What do you guysthink? I am really hoping this comes through for me!


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

jito234 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply to Pakistani medical schools for the 2012-2013 session. But, I took Biology 11 partially online (we did half the work online and we met bi-weekly for tests and labs etc.). On the IBCC equivalence form, its says:
> " *As per rules of IBCC, education qualification obtained through ‘Distance Learning Education System’/ ‘Online System of Education’/ ‘Home Study’ cannot be considered for Equivalence of Qualification (107ECM-20)."
> ...


This is a good question. I'm interested in hearing what IBCC does say to you regarding your situation. My guess is that they may give you some trouble over it initially but may end up accepting it if you make some noise.

You should argue the fact that the examination system for your Biology class was not online at all. You were still showing up to a regular classroom for all exams and your class also had a physical lab component. By stressing the fact that the examination system was not online, you probably have a chance of IBCC accepting it.

Please do come back and update us on how it went so that others in the future may benefit from your experiences.

Good luck!


----------



## jito234 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Fingers crossed...*

Well, I called them yesterday and they told me that they don't accept online courses. The guy that I talked to told me to just take the course again. I was obviously annoyed but here, they do offer courses in the summer. The problem is that the courses started a couple weeks ago and I have missed half the work. So, I will try to get myself enrolled in the Biology 11 again. I have more of a shot of doing that than depending on IBCC. But, if that doesn't work out, I guess I could always argue with IBCC. 
They already told me no, how much worse could it get?


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

The guy that you talked to might not even know how online courses work and i am pretty sure they dont even bother to listen the whole story but they will just say "do this again or do that". The people who pick up the phone are assistants and people who actually does know something never stay in their office to pick up the phone. Assistants only know about a-level and FSC.
i would recommend you to give biology 11 again through a regular school and save yourself from all these people.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Wanted to jump in and agree with myctoRule. Going off what the assistant on the phone said is dangerous. I would see if you can get enrolled in the summer class (go talk to a local community college professor about your special situation) and at the same time be ready to take a trip to Pakistan at some point to argue with the IBCC in person. If you have a relative that knows how stuff works there, that is also a good way to get it done. Just make sure your relative cares as much as you do about the entire situation!


----------



## jito234 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, I can't get enrolled in the Biology 11 course because its too late. I mean I understand that since I can't just waltz in the class halfway through the course. It wouldn't be fair to other students.
But, I think I am going to tell me previous Biology 11 teacher to write a letter or something that talks about all the work I did in-class and what a good student I was and blah blah blah. 
And, my uncle is probably going to talk to someone there and see if he can work something out. 

*Fingers crossed*


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## jito234 (Mar 26, 2011)

Rehan said:


> View attachment 183



LOL! thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## shirazbhai (May 22, 2011)

*Other Suggestion*

I would suggest sending in your sat 2 scores if you did them because I have the same problem. I was planning to do online chemistry for grade 12 because my old school only gave 0.5 credit for grade 12 chemistry which won't be accepted by IBCC. When I looked at your post and you said they don't accept online scores, I called them and they said to just send in the sat 2 scores and inshallah I would be accepted. Not very many people send in the IBCC from what I have heard and most of them just send in sat 2 scores.
Hope this helped a bit.


----------



## jito234 (Mar 26, 2011)

oh gosh, really? That makes me feel so much better. I was scared because I was just going to send in my papers and hope for the best. But, knowing about the SAT definitely makes me feel better about my chances. 
Thank you so much for letting me know!


----------



## shirazbhai (May 22, 2011)

*Glad to Help*

Glad to help future classmates #wink


----------



## myaz7 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Info Abt Med School IBCC*



jito234 said:


> oh gosh, really? That makes me feel so much better. I was scared because I was just going to send in my papers and hope for the best. But, knowing about the SAT definitely makes me feel better about my chances.
> Thank you so much for letting me know!


Hi, 
I have a question regarding IBCC, I took online course (chem) which has a credit of 1.0 will IBCC accept it or not? I also did SAT will they still accept even I show to them?

Thanks.


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

no they dont accept long distance learning/online courses


----------



## myaz7 (Aug 28, 2013)

Emma101 said:


> no they dont accept long distance learning/online courses


whats your advice? should i take it again in the school ? they told my uncle who went there that they are gonna include the course next year because its done in july/august.

- - - Updated - - -

btw does IBCC accept data management math or its only fuctions?


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

i would say jst send in ur papers n hope for the best...they might not even notice u took an online course lol i applied for equivalence a few months ago and the idiots made me a certificate for US (i'm from Canada as well) n that too after alot of phone calls and afterwards when i told them about wat they had done they jst changed the name of the country on my certificate and nothing else (i'm pretty sure theres a different conversion system for us and canada. canadians get more deduction) so basically wat i am trying to say is that, they dont really pay attention. they do watever they feel like doing. :?

- - - Updated - - -

in fact someone who is already studying in pak as an international med student (final year) told me HEC doesnt give a **** about equivalance..they jst put ppl into colleges based on who applies first..so dont stress urself too much about the equivalence


----------



## myaz7 (Aug 28, 2013)

Emma101 said:


> i would say jst send in ur papers n hope for the best...they might not even notice u took an online course lol i applied for equivalence a few months ago and the idiots made me a certificate for US (i'm from Canada as well) n that too after alot of phone calls and afterwards when i told them about wat they had done they jst changed the name of the country on my certificate and nothing else (i'm pretty sure theres a different conversion system for us and canada. canadians get more deduction) so basically wat i am trying to say is that, they dont really pay attention. they do watever they feel like doing. :?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> in fact someone who is already studying in pak as an international med student (final year) told me HEC doesnt give a **** about equivalance..they jst put ppl into colleges based on who applies first..so dont stress urself too much about the equivalence


Thank you so much for the help, hopefully they don't.


----------



## Galaxial (Jun 29, 2013)

I just called them and they've said that they don't car if you'v gone to a school or online course or home stidy they just need a certifcate with your results on it and they do the conversion... But m not too sure if i should believe herr or not?


----------

